# Amount of Randori



## bignick (Mar 3, 2006)

How much do you randori in your dojo?  We used to roll quite a bit in class but that's gotten less and less lately.  Usually me and a couple others will stay after and randori for an hour or so.  When is it done at your school?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 3, 2006)

As far as grappling, every other class, I would say. But we mostly do self defense stuff.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2006)

At my jujutsu dojo, we do randori every class.  We don't have much room for standing randori so we start on the ground.  Thus, I would have to say that my standing randori is pretty weak in the sense that it doesn't resemble jujutsu much.  I fall back on my old wrestling take downs.


----------



## bignick (Mar 4, 2006)

We all have a habit of doing that, falling back on what we know...it's not always a bad thing...but I think it's important to try it other ways as well, you may find it works better for you, you may not...but at least you know then.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Mar 5, 2006)

50-70% (depending on the night) of practice should be randori.  The rest should be drill and technical skill aquisition.  

This is roughly the standard that I have found everwhere  (domestic and abroad,) I have practiced over the 17 years I have been at this.

The trouble sometimes is folks forget that randori is a drill too, not shiai.  Not to say you go easy, but to say you should have technical objectives throughout.  Sometimes the objective is tune up for shiai, othertimes the objective is a particular technique etc.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 5, 2006)

In the university dojo we don't randori very much. We will go to another dojo (affiliated with ours) and do sambo sparring and judo randori.

However, in the university dojo we do have some kind of self-defense drills, on which the uke actually trying to grab, punch and kick the tori with full speed and full intent. And if tori does not come up with a suitable defense, uke is not expected to fall for him/her. So, no picture-perfect, steven seagal-ish aiki bunny-like techniques. only fast takedowns and quick joint locks, and sometimes lots of struggling. Tori is not allowed to strike Uke, tori is only allowed to put a controlled joint lock or take uke down and back off immediately.  But Uke is allowed to strike tori at will. So sometimes the tori got beat up! We call this "very ugly randori"


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> At my jujutsu dojo, we do randori every class. We don't have much room for standing randori so we start on the ground.


 
Same here, so we do a lot of ground grappling. But we do standing self defense (not including throws 90% of the time because of the limited space, just mostly take-downs, and a few throws).


----------

